# HELP! Spontenous ringing noises in Safari!!!



## cdecordoba (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Macbook Pro with a MAC OSX system. Last night for some odd reason while watching youtube videos on Safari, my macbook started emitting a ringing noise. Kind of like the ringing of a phone, but the old style phones, as in the one from the 1920s. Then it would stop, I would exit youtube and then I would here the ringing again. I figured it might have been a pop up, so I shut down my comp and didn't think twice. Today, again, while I was watching youtube clips, the ringing came back! I scanned my Mac with IAntivirus and nothing came up. I downloaded the trial version of Macscan and I am giving it shot to see what comes up, so far nothing. Is this malware? Or is this some misconfiguration on Safari seeing that I switched now to Firefox and as of now, there has been no ringing. 

Please help me out, the ringing noise is driving me nuts and I am hoping that I can get my comp working back to normal.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello cdecordoba and welcome to TSF!

Do you have any phones or your laptop charger brick near your speakers, I have (excuse the pun) :wink: heard of cases where they can distort the speakers.

Have you updated any drivers recently? If you have you may want to roll-back to the previous or if not try updating to the latest.

The last resort is that your hardware "speakers" could be on there way out. Not uncommon on mac book pro's unfortunately.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## cdecordoba (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Altie,

Thank you for your welcoming message and prompt reply. The only phone near my computer is my house telephone, but that hasn't caused any issues in the past. I don't have the laptop charger brick near my speakers, it is below my desk. As for the drivers, ummm I don't think I have. I simply update whenever I get a message from Apple to update. Anyway maybe, I did update the drivers without noticing, how do I roll back the update? 

I am hoping that my hardware speakers are not on there way out. Just for some information on the issue, I only hear the ringing noise whenever I am online. For the most part I always hear them while watching videos on youtube. I just heard it while on firefox. And just in case if I wasn't clear on my last post, the ringing noise sounds like the ringing of an old style phone, not like the noise when you are making a call but the noise when you have to pick it up. 

As long as its not malware, spyware, or any of that, then I am not too worried. But I do hope to fix it nonetheless. 

I appreciate your help!

Kind regards,


----------



## Steven Dilley (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello friends,

Thank you for your welcoming message and prompt reply. The only phone near my computer is my house telephone, but that hasn't caused any issues in the past. I don't have the laptop charger brick near my speakers, it is below my desk. As for the drivers, ummm I don't think I have. I simply update whenever I get a message from Apple to update. Anyway maybe, I did update the drivers without noticing, how do I roll back the update?

Regards,
Steven Dilley


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Youtube is part of Google now, and that ringing sound is Google chat trying to do a voice or video call. Are you logged into a Google account?


----------



## cdecordoba (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thanks for the replies. I somehow fixed it, don't ask what I did. I just fiddled around and eventually it stopped for good. Thank you all so much.


----------

